# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Gezond dieet: bananen maken je niet dik

## FRANCOIS580

*Zeg nu zélf: wat is er heerlijker dan je dag te beginnen met een boterham met schijfjes banaan? Maar past banaan wel in een gezond dieet? Bananen staan toch bekend als bijzonder calorierijk en dus een dikmaker? Wordt je van bananen écht dik of is dit een fabeltje? Bestaat er een verschil tussen rijpe en onrijpe bananen, en welke effect hebben ze op je gezondheid?*



*(Francois580)*


Als het om gezond diëten gaat, worden bananen meestal scheef bekeken. Volgens velen bevatten ze veel calorieën, suikers en zetmeel. Zijn het dan toch dikmakers, en passen dus niet in een gezond dieet? Recente onderzoeken bewijzen het tegendeel. Je moet alleen weten wélke bananen je best eet.


*Onterecht imago*


Bananen slepen inderdaad een negatief imago van dikmaker met weinig of geen voedingstoffen met zich mee. Bananen zijn écht wel gezond en passen, met mate gegeten, in ieder gezond dieet. In de eerste plaats omdat ze rijk zijn aan noodzakelijke voedingsvezels, maar ook vanwege zijn hoge dosissen aan vitaminen en mineralen. Daar bovenop komt nog dat bananen compleet vetvrij zijn. Ze bevatten wél meer calorieën dan ander fruit. Brood in combinatie met bananen is niettemin een gezond ontbijt om je dag mee te beginnen. De vitamine C in bananen zorgt er immers voor dat het ijzer uit je brood bijzonder goed door je lichaam wordt opgenomen.


*Rijpe of onrijpe bananen*


Kies bij voorkeur rijpe bananen. Die verteren gemakkelijker en zijn zoeter. Onrijpe bananen bevatten veel zetmeel, weinig suikers en smaken bijzonder bitter door de aanwezigheid van latex. 
Tijdens het rijpingsproces wordt deze stof afgebroken? en maakt de bittere smaak plaats voor de typisch lekkere en zoete smaak van bananen. Rijpe bananen bevatten amper twee procent zetmeel, maar hun suikergehalte steeg tijdens dit rijpingsproces van één tot soms wel twintig procent. 



*Vooral voor actievelingen*


Bananen bezorgen je door hun snelle suikers een extra energie boost. Wie weinig lichamelijke inspanningen *.../...*

*Lees verder:*

http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...-niet-dik.html

----------


## christel1

Nog een tip voor bananeneters, bananen vrezen de kou, dus nooit in de koelkast leggen of ze komen er bruin uit en ondertussen zit ik gezellig een banaan te eten;..

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt voor deze tip Christel1!

Groetjes,

Francois580

----------


## christel1

Graag gedaan, heb ooit in een winkel gewerkt... daarom weet ik dat bananen niet tegen de kou kunnen...

----------


## sietske763

bananen zijn momenteel moeilijk in goede conditie te kopen, net als vorig jaar.
ze zijn al beurs in de winkel van de kou!

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt voor je reactie Sietske 763!

----------

